# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Приколы из жизни - объяснительные :)

## Irina

*ПРИКОЛЫ ИЗ ЖИЗНИ-ОБЪЯСНИТЕЛЬНЫЕ (ПОСЛЕ ОПОЗДАНИЯ НА РАБОТУ)*


*
Объяснительная постоянно опаздывающей*

Опаздываю по нескольким причинам. Езжу на машине - дорога не предсказуема и рисковать жизнью ради 10 минут рабочего времени считаю верхом идиотизма. Поскольку см. п.2 Я не курю, а это говорит о том, что в отличии от 90% сотрудников офиса, я вместо 5 перекуров по 10 минут, а точнее 50 минут в день, в то время как остальные пинают балду, нахожусь на своем рабочем месте и РАБОТАЮ! Далее см. п.3 Поскольку я человек ответственный, то минимум 2 раза в месяц мне приходится сидеть на работе до 23-00 (далее офис закрывается) и РАБОТАТЬ! Потому что те, кто по 50 минут в день курят за месяц накапливают 16 часов и не справляясь со своей работой подводят меня. Таким образом, 16 часов перекура + 8 часов переработки = на 24 часа в месяц я РАБОТАЮ больше и, чем кто бы то ни был в нашем офисе, а опаздываю максимум на 2 часа в месяц. Если руководство не видит экономической выгоды в моих опозданиях, может меня уволить, и найти другого более пунктуального сотрудника. Желаю, чтобы он был курящим и, приходя на работу вовремя ежемесячно "воровал" у Вас 2 рабочих дня.



*Объяснительная Юрия*

Я опоздал на работу из-за здорового образа жизни! На работу я вышел пораньше, но из-за отсутствия у меня сигарет мне крепко дали в бубен. Я отправился в медпункт, но он был закрыт. Тогда я купил бутылку водки и принялся промывать рану. Поэтому от меня пахнет спиртом, у меня разбито лицо, а плохая речь и нарушенная координация движения - результат сотрясения мозга! Я не пил, честно.



*Объяснительная главбуха*

Опоздала на три часа, так как под утро приснился сон, что баланс наконец сошёлся. Следствием этого стала серия мощных неуправляемых оргазмов. Прошу войти в положение.



*Объяснительная Михаила*

Признаюсь, что опоздал на работу на 6 часов из-за того, что вчера задержался на дегустации новой линейки продукции завода «Кристалл». Утром, с 8-00 до 14-00 вспоминал где я работаю, пока не пришла мама и не подсказала. Смею заверить, что впредь такого не повториться, т.к. адрес работы и телефон такси я благоразумно накарябал на двери холодильника.



*Объяснительная Сергея*

Опоздал на работу на полчаса, потому что все равно до десяти ничего делать не буду, мы утром пьем чай, а в меня так много не влезает.



*Объяснительная Анны*

Систематически опаздываю, так как считаю, что ко всему, что связано с работой нужно подходить системно.



*Объяснительная Дениски*

Я не опоздал, а скорректировал свой сегодняшний рабочий день адекватно неадекватному вчерашнему и обратно пропорционально к нормируемому.



*Объяснительная Павла*

8 сентября 2006 г. опоздал на работу, потому что перед тем как отвести своего ребенка в садик, ему в самое неподходящее время приспичило по самой не подходящей нужде. Время опоздания соответствует длительности того самого физиологического процесса. Данный случай можно отнести к обстоятельствам непреодолимой силе, т.е. форс-мажор, так как не зависят от моего Желания успеть на работу.



*Объяснительная Виктора*

Я опоздал, потому что Вы который месяц не платите вовремя зарплату! Будете возмущаться я вообще уволюсь!



*Объяснительная Юрия Юрьевича*

Я опоздал на службу. Причины этого неблаговидного поступка весьма загадочны и коренятся скорее в области иррационального, посему я не в силах дать случившемуся сколь-нибудь приемлемое объяснение. Как человек тонкой душевной организации, не могу не чувствовать всю глубину моего падения, однако та же причина впредь едва ли позволит мне даже помыслить о возможном рецидиве.



*Объяснительная Степана.*

Я 00 числа сего месяца не вышел на работу, потому что я живу на Ильинке на самом краю, ближе к заводу. Проснувшись в 05:30 я вышел на балкон своей квартиры и увидел трубы завода. Они дымили. Значит, завод работает. А так как я работаю слесарем РЕМОНТНИКОМ, то, что мне там делать? Пошёл и лёг спать дальше.


*
Объясняловка Евгения.*

- Почему опоздал на работу?

- Поздно вышел из дому.

- Надо было выходить пораньше.

- А уже поздно было выходить пораньше.

----------


## Sanych

Ай немогу, всё нравится  Была у меня похожая ситуация, немного по другой причине. Но экземпляр достойный темы был

----------


## Irina

*    Приколы из объяснительных в ГИБДД
*
    "Я двигался по дороге. Вдруг справа и слева от меня появилось много машин. Я растерялся, не зная, куда повернуть, и врезался в машины спереди и сзади".

    "У меня зеркала заднего вида, а не трюмо. Поэтому я и не заметил движущийся сзади автомобиль".

    "Я ехал по главной дороге со скоростью около 50 км/ч. Вдруг на дорогу выскочил ребенок, и я резко затормозил. А следовавший за мной водитель ВАЗ-2110 воспользовался этим и вошел мне в зад".

    "Я повернул с разрешающего на зеленый сигнал светофора".

    "На перекрестке я нечаянно перепутала цвета светофора".

    ДТП на майском параде: "Один из танков, движущихся в колонне, наехал на мой автомобиль. Неизвестный водитель танка скрылся с места ДТП". Кстати, по объяснениям потерпевших, с мест аварий так же быстро и бесследно скрывались трактор и автогрейдер.

    "Участник ДТП врезался в меня, не сообщив предварительно о своих намерениях". "Автомобиль "Нива" врезался в заднюю часть моей лошади по кличке Моби Дик, да так, что госномера машины отпечатались на лошади. Сейчас лошадь чувствует себя нормально и находится на амбулаторном лечении".

    "Пешеход бросился передо мной на проезжую часть и беззвучно пропал под колесами".

    "Другой участник происшествия пищал, но продолжал лезть в наш ряд".

    "По моим оценкам, ущерб от аварии составляет от 500 тысяч до полумиллиона рублей".

    "Я наехал на пешеходов, потому что решил расчистить проезд".

    "Еще до того, как я наехал на старушку, я понял, что она не дойдет до края дороги". "Возможно, я и въехала в БМВ, но удара я не почувствовала. Да и БМВ не дала мне понять, что я нанесла ей повреждения".

    "Я ловил муху, летающую возле лобового стекла, и не заметил, как врезался в дерево". "Водитель другого автомобиля был пьян, пытался что-то сказать, но не смог. Тогда он сел за руль и попытался скрыться. Я встал перед машиной, но он начал нажимать на педаль газа. Так я пробежал метров 10, а потом он все же объехал меня и скрылся".

    "Когда я двигался по главной дороге, в мой автомобиль въехал мотороллер "Муравей". Водитель мотоцикла упал на асфальт без сознания. Позже он встал, несколько минут поорал на нас, убежал и скрылся в лесопосадке".

    "После семи лет безупречной езды я заснул за рулем".

    "Родилась я в самолете, поэтому вожу великолепно и столкновения не совершала!"

    "Цвета и номера машины я не увидела, потому что было темно, и автомобиль был грязный. Но я считаю, что в совершенном ДТП нужно подозревать машины темно-серого цвета".

    "Автомобиль другого участника аварии то и дело мелькал передо мной, перестраиваясь из ряда в ряд, пока я наконец не врезался в него".

    "Я показал жестами другому участнику происшествия, чтобы он дал мне проехать, но он сделал вид, что не понял меня, и совершил столкновение".

    "Я поняла, что нужно жать на педаль тормоза, но не нашла ее".

    "За день до угона мы ездили за продуктами питания. В автомобиле кроме меня находилась моя подруга, знакомый паренек Гриша и жена. Этот паренек имел плохие отношения с моими родственниками. Возможно, поэтому он потом и угнал мой автомобиль".

    "Я скрылся с места ДТП, потому что у меня были дела поважнее".

    "Я признаю, что наехал на пешехода. Но прошу заметить, что этот гражданин уже не первый раз замечен под колесами автомобиля".

    "В госномере у скрывшегося автомобиля я увидел буквы 0 или 2".

    "Я понял, что пешеход растерялся и забыл, куда он шел, и наехал на него".

    "Водитель другого автомобиля скрылся с места ДТП, хотя я очень просил его остаться".

    "Совершенно внезапно из темноты появился подозрительный автомобиль, врезался в меня и бесследно исчез".

    "Доверенности на право управления моим автомобилем нет ни у кого, потому что я никому не доверяю!"

    "За рулем другого автомобиля сидела молодая женщина, поэтому я не смог за ней угнаться".

    "Я ехала за автомобилем другого участника ДТП. Совершенно внезапно он начал мигать сразу обоими "поворотниками". Я не смогла понять, куда он хочет повернуть, и врезалась в него".

----------

